# Pecan wood question



## gooose53 (Sep 10, 2007)

My brother in law just cut down a pecan tree.  How long must it sit before I can use it in a smoker?  Will the length of time matter if I chip it or use it as chunks?  Thanks for your input.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Sep 10, 2007)

Most woods take about six months to cure good enough for smoking, don't know how much chipping would speed that up but depending what your smokin with you will probably want chunks


----------



## johnd49455 (Sep 10, 2007)

The smaller the split, chunk, chip the faster it will cure (dry). You do not want to use green wood it will cause creosote


----------

